# Toothpaste for our Bailey!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We use CET enzymatic toothpaste with no issues.


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

I also use the CET enzymatic Poultry flavor with no problems! They stand in line to get their teeth brushed. They love it! No stomach problems at all.


----------

